# Heart Worm Positive Foster Boy



## Memín's Foster Mom (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi All,

I am new here. I looked for something on Heart Worm positive and what to expect during treatment but didn't see anything. 

I am currently fostering a 9 year old Chihuahua named Memín. Unfortunately, after a lifetime in a backyard this little man is HW+ 
Memín is my first experience with a Chihuahua as well as with Heart Worm.

I know that after he starts his treatment he will have to be restricted severely as far as exercise. My main concern is that after Memín warmed up to me and his foster dad (took a couple days before we could even get anywhere near him (Poooor guy!!!), he now is very happy to see us and gets very excited when we get home from work etc. is there anyway to stop this excitement during treatment? (I know stupid question lol... but, I am just so worried about his little heart!).

We also have a 2 year old white boxer (high energy!!) who always wants to play. I wasn't concerned about that as Memín was not at all interested in playing.. but JUST this morning he did actually play with Cruz (our boxer) for a few seconds..which made me happy at first (so nice to see the little guys slowly come out of his shell)...but then the heart worm treatment popped in my head and I thought...noooooo!

He will be starting the treatment in a couple weeks so I want to prepare myself and maybe start practicing some calming techniques. Any advice from anyone who has been through this or just has some suggestions would be very much appreciated!

Thanks All!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm sorry, I have no experience, but I just wanted to wish you the best of luck and send healing vibes to Memin. I hope someone who has some advice pops up quick!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry you are going through this. I have never had a HW+ dog but I know you need to keep him as calm as possible. He needs to be in a crate unless you are just sitting on the couch, no running, leash potty breaks only, no walks, no playing with your boxer absolutely nothing. Depending on how strong the HW+ is will also depend on how strict you will need to be but honestly I would be strict no matter what.


----------



## Memín's Foster Mom (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks guys! I do plan on being very strict with him no matter what just to be safe. I'd never forgive myself if anything happened to him.

He is quiet happy to sit on my lap or curl up on a pillow beside me, so I am not too worried about that. I am worried about him getting excited when we come home etc. I don't think there is anything we can do about that other than to just try and calm him rather than encourage the excitement. This is gonna be a tough haul!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Memín's Foster Mom said:


> Thanks guys! I do plan on being very strict with him no matter what just to be safe. I'd never forgive myself if anything happened to him.
> 
> He is quiet happy to sit on my lap or curl up on a pillow beside me, so I am not too worried about that. I am worried about him getting excited when we come home etc. I don't think there is anything we can do about that other than to just try and calm him rather than encourage the excitement. This is gonna be a tough haul!


I would keep him in a crate, go straight to the crate without saying anything or in an ultra calm voice and take him on a leash to go potty. A few snuggles in arms then back in crate


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry Memin has to go thru this treatment...he is a little lovebug...
our friends dog had to be treated for heart worm and the strain that is put on the heart is serious...rest and quiet is mandatory as Huly has stated...lots of cuddles will have to do for awhile...will be keeping him in my prayers.


----------

